# Ordered a TTS - Updated spec with price 05/02



## Rogue (Jun 15, 2003)

Well, in a complete U-Turn from being fed up with the reliability of my TT and wanting to buy a Porsche, I've paid my deposit on a TTS.
I'm second on the list at the dealer, and I've specced it as follows (so far!):

Ibis White Coupe
Black with Magma Red interior
S-Tronic
19" Alloys
Cruise Control
i-Pod integration
Auto Dimming and Folding mirrors

My salesman told me the Sat Nav wasn't worth the expense, and I don't want the parking sensors if it means having "dimples" in the rear bumper.

Any other extras that are worth having?
The only thing I'm disappointed with is that the armrest is tiny and they haven't moved the handbrake and armrest from their position in the left-hand drive cars, and there's no delete option for the cupholders.

Other than that, it's absolutely stunning, faster than the Porsche, and has Quattro, which is a must for winters in the countryside where I live.

So, I'll be a Mark 2 owner in the Summer, which is something I never thought I'd do.

Rogue


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

TPM - its onlt Â£75 and is better than having a blank button.

Enjoy.


----------



## Janitor (Jul 2, 2007)

Welcome to the gay side then Rogue :?

:lol:

Nice work fella, just an agonising wait now then [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------



## Guest (Jan 21, 2008)

Rogue said:


> Well, in a complete U-Turn from being fed up with the reliability of my TT and wanting to buy a Porsche, I've paid my deposit on a TTS.
> I'm second on the list at the dealer, and I've specced it as follows (so far!):
> 
> Ibis White Coupe
> ...


Sat nav + is. And seeing as you love your music Rogue, its a far better option than the ipod.

Cruise is worth every penny too.


----------



## Rogue (Jun 15, 2003)

@Tosh
What's TPM? Is it something to do with Telephone Prep?

@Janitor
Thanks 8) 
Agonising wait indeed! I'm sure it'll be worth it though :wink:

@DUO3 NAN
Sorry, I was meaning Sat Nav+.
I also forgot to add I'd ordered the Bose upgrade.
So would you recommend the "standard" Sat Nav system?
My g/f really wanted the SatNav+ because the colour screen looks better, but we'd never use it, and for Â£1650 I'd rather pick some more practical extras.

Rogue


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

TPM - tyre pressure monitor. its only Â£75.


----------



## Guest (Jan 21, 2008)

Rogue said:


> @Tosh
> What's TPM? Is it something to do with Telephone Prep?
> 
> @Janitor
> ...


Give me alf an hour Rogue and ill do some pics for you.


----------



## Snake Pliskin (Apr 11, 2006)

what delivery were you quoted ?


----------



## Guest (Jan 21, 2008)

Rogue said:


> @Tosh
> What's TPM? Is it something to do with Telephone Prep?
> 
> @Janitor
> ...


Give me alf an hour Rogue and ill do some pics for you.


----------



## Guest (Jan 21, 2008)

I'm not phtographer btw.
If Rebel had taken these they would of been a lot better.

Showing access for th memory cards.










Showing map.










Showing song names.










It also works well with the bluetooth.
Dis shows part of song tags if required.
ipod connection is a waste of time.

The memory cards sound louder and clearer to me, and the bose seems to do its job, but my hearing is shite.

I had to go to Newmarket a few times in november to take horse blood samples to a forensic lab there.
It was the only time i've used the sat nav, but it worked well for me, and seeing as i usually like to know where i'm going before i set off i was very pleased with it.

Worth the money imho.


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

You've become a real cynic of late :lol:


----------



## Guest (Jan 21, 2008)

Toshiba said:


> You've become a real cynic of late :lol:


Me?


----------



## Rogue (Jun 15, 2003)

Cheers for the info and pics, fellas.
The Sat Nav+ certainly looks better in the car than the standard head unit.
Are you sure the Tyre Pressure monitoring is only Â£75, Tosh?
I thought it was a couple of hundred quid, and remembered some Mark 2 owners saying it was a waste of time, but I understand what you mean about "blank buttons". I hated having that on previous cars.

Rogue


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

Rogue said:


> Are you sure the Tyre Pressure monitoring is only Â£75, Tosh?
> I thought it was a couple of hundred quid, and remembered some Mark 2 owners saying it was a waste of time, but I understand what you mean about "blank buttons". I hated having that on previous cars.
> 
> Rogue


100% sure. I've had it on both my MKII and have ordered it on TTS too.
Its no great like the valve monitors, but i does work and has given me a warning before. I did a thread no long back on it. However for Â£75 i dont care!!!


----------



## sane eric (Jul 19, 2007)

Rogue said:


> Cheers for the info and pics, fellas.
> The Sat Nav+ certainly looks better in the car than the standard head unit.
> Are you sure the Tyre Pressure monitoring is only Â£75, Tosh?
> I thought it was a couple of hundred quid, and remembered some Mark 2 owners saying it was a waste of time, but I understand what you mean about "blank buttons". I hated having that on previous cars.
> ...


IIRC it is a couple of hundred on the A4


----------



## Guest (Jan 21, 2008)

sane eric said:


> Rogue said:
> 
> 
> > Cheers for the info and pics, fellas.
> ...


Probably does something on the A4.
Not just a Â£75 button. 
:wink:


----------



## Rebel (Feb 12, 2005)

congrat's with the order.
Nice to see some TT-S's on the forum


----------



## Singletrack (Aug 1, 2007)

Same here...congratulations on the order. Just try and avoid creating any 2.0 vs. 3.2 vs. TTS threads.... :?

Can't we all just get along???? :wink:


----------



## TTRTWO (Dec 9, 2006)

Toshiba said:


> Rogue said:
> 
> 
> > Are you sure the Tyre Pressure monitoring is only Â£75, Tosh?
> ...


It only works if you don't check your pressures. Someone posted a while back on how slow it is to pick up on pressure loss.


----------



## Rogue (Jun 15, 2003)

TTRTWO said:


> Toshiba said:
> 
> 
> > Rogue said:
> ...


Lol, I must admit I'll miss the noise of the V6 (especially with my Milltek fitted) but I'm looking forward to having a turbo again.

@Tosh,
Yeah, for Â£75 I'll get it added anyway. I'd rather that than a blank bit on the dash.

Hell, thanks to DU03NAN I'm even thinking about adding the SatNav+ because it looks so much better. 

Rogue


----------



## Mysterio (Jan 20, 2006)

Does anyone have pics please of the standard Sat Nav?

Cheers


----------



## TTRTWO (Dec 9, 2006)

It looks ok - much like nav+ - but its about as much use as a dog turd at actually getting you anyway (apparently).


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

Mysterio said:


> Does anyone have pics please of the standard Sat Nav?
> 
> Cheers


http://www.audi.co.uk/etc/medialib/cms4 ... 9.File.pdf

page 39


----------



## 257andy (Jan 19, 2008)

Toshiba said:


> Mysterio said:
> 
> 
> > Does anyone have pics please of the standard Sat Nav?
> ...


Is the standard (Â£600) sat nav the one on page 38?


----------



## Janitor (Jul 2, 2007)

257andy said:


> Toshiba said:
> 
> 
> > Mysterio said:
> ...


Yes Andy - page 39 in the brochure or 38 of the PDF [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------



## 257andy (Jan 19, 2008)

Janitor said:


> 257andy said:
> 
> 
> > Toshiba said:
> ...


Ahhh right cheers Janitor! That looks pretty good to me, is this a good compromise with an Ipod? Hmmmmmmm


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

You still get no tags for the ipod, so it makes no difference.


----------



## 257andy (Jan 19, 2008)

sorry, tags?


----------



## moore11 (Oct 1, 2006)

Hopefully Audi will have done something to enhanced the sound on the TT-S. You wouldn't want it sounding like a diesel tractor on start up...my neighbour drives a GTI Golf - every morning when I hear his 2.0T Golf start up it sounds like a diesel, I'm sure with the 4 pipes at the back etc, the S should sound pretty impressive. 
Congats on the decision


----------



## The Silver Surfer (May 14, 2002)

Congrats on the new car order, Rogue.  (Which dealer did you order it at?)

I was under the impression that the Magnetic Ride was a must have with 19" wheels? Is it standard on the TTS?


----------



## Janitor (Jul 2, 2007)

The Silver Surfer said:


> Is Mag Ride standard on the TTS?


Indeed it is


----------



## Rogue (Jun 15, 2003)

The Silver Surfer said:


> Congrats on the new car order, Rogue.  (Which dealer did you order it at?)
> 
> I was under the impression that the Magnetic Ride was a must have with 19" wheels? Is it standard on the TTS?


Cheers matey 8) 
Ordered it from Stirling.

Magnetic Ride is standard, and it's also 10mm lower than normal.

Rogue


----------



## mrdemon (Apr 20, 2005)

why does every one on this forum keep saying this ?

"Other than that, it's absolutely stunning, faster than the Porsche"

I very much doubt the TTS will get to 100Mph in 12 seconds as a Cayman S does.

you will be lucky if it even breaks into the 13's


----------



## Arne (Dec 13, 2006)

mrdemon said:


> why does every one on this forum keep saying this ?
> 
> "Other than that, it's absolutely stunning, faster than the Porsche"
> 
> ...


It will be very interesting to see the tests when that day comes.

My personal opinion is that many Cayman S owners will be disappointed :wink:


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

mrdemon said:


> why does every one on this forum keep saying this ?


I think its that same people over and over again. I don't believe its a general view of everyone.


----------



## conneem (Nov 4, 2006)

mrdemon said:


> why does every one on this forum keep saying this ?
> 
> "Other than that, it's absolutely stunning, faster than the Porsche"
> 
> ...


Why not, the standard 2.0 does it in 14.5s


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

No it doesnt.

20T is 15.9 As tested by both whatcar and Autoexpress
3.2 is 14.1 again as tested by the same people.


----------



## Rogue (Jun 15, 2003)

mrdemon said:


> why does every one on this forum keep saying this ?
> 
> "Other than that, it's absolutely stunning, faster than the Porsche"
> 
> ...


Because 0-62mph it is, and that's what I'm interested in.
The only fun you'll get these days is pulling away at traffic lights.
You're hardly likely to get up to 100 doing that, are you?

Rogue


----------



## Arne (Dec 13, 2006)

Toshiba said:


> No it doesnt.
> 
> 20T is 15.9 As tested by both whatcar and Autoexpress
> 3.2 is 14.1 again as tested by the same people.


Do you know how the Cayman S came out in the same tests?


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

Arne said:


> Toshiba said:
> 
> 
> > No it doesnt.
> ...


Just been and had a look though all the car mags at the news agent onsite where i work and the only one with 0-100 times is Autocar.

Boxter 2.7 15.1
Cayman S 12.0


----------



## Arne (Dec 13, 2006)

Toshiba said:


> Arne said:
> 
> 
> > Toshiba said:
> ...


I did a search myself, and did not find any comparable tests. But the Cayman S seems to be tested in at +/- 12.0 - which is not bad at all, and I would be surprized if the TTS will be able to match that.

I think somewhere in the 13.x might be a more realistic result...


----------



## conneem (Nov 4, 2006)

Toshiba said:


> No it doesnt.
> 
> 20T is 15.9 As tested by both whatcar and Autoexpress
> 3.2 is 14.1 again as tested by the same people.


Here's a vid of a friends TT going from 0-160km/h in ~14.5


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

0-100 is just under 7
160 is virtually dead on 16 when the light passes over it. But even then, the speedo is not accurate, it could be 10% out

He even emptied the washer and fuel for the run. :lol:










I believe 15.9 is a fair and accurate time for the car. Video supports that too IMO.


----------



## mrdemon (Apr 20, 2005)

So a TTS has no chance of breaking into the 12's thats for sure

as for racing off the lights, thats pointless and just kills your clutch, engine etc etc. you need the power 60 to 100 Mph for over taking and B roads etc.

and getting up to 100Mph off the lights in my Cayman S can be done in a very short distance infact its so easy I have to be very carefull.

But I would not drop the clutch at 4000 Rpm and thrash it off the lights :?

so 0-60 is infact a pointless test imho beacuse I will never do it.

I love the TTS I had my name down on one and prob will end up with one in a years time when I have had the Cayman for a year. ( unless a TTRS 350Bhp) does come out 

but I dont think you will find many disapointed Cayman S drivers :roll:


----------



## BAMTT (Feb 22, 2004)

Blimey it slowed down alot above 60


----------



## conneem (Nov 4, 2006)

Toshiba said:


> 0-100 is just under 7
> 160 is virtually dead on 16 when the light passes over it. But even then, the speedo is not accurate, it could be 10% out
> 
> He even emptied the washer and fuel for the run. :lol:
> ...


Um, seems to hit it with 14 still on the clock when I play it. But I see what you mean about the speedo inaccuracy.










Probably ~15.5 in reality just about what Car & Driver got (pic below).

But they also got the Mustang and 350z to 160km/h in 12.6s also and they have pretty much identically the same power to weight ratio as the TTS.










So I still think the TTS will do 0-160km/h in the mid 12's

Look at the video's of some of the chipped GTI's on youtube, and even accounting for speedo inaccuracies they get to 160km/h in ~13s.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=umV2kZj8 ... re=related


----------



## Wondermikie (Apr 14, 2006)

I reckon 12.* for the 0-100 and, based on the S3 tests, I wouldn't think there would be anything between a Cayman S and the TTS from 60-100.


----------



## mrdemon (Apr 20, 2005)

speedo's are well out at 100 mph

maybe even 10Mph out

which is another 1.5 to 2.5 seconds to add.

the only way to test for fun is with a GPS performance meter.

fook knows who did that mag test must have had the wind behind them in that 350Z lol

you cannot beat cubic inchs imho once above 60/70 mph.

I do hope the TTS can do 12's but as it stands atm I would bet hard cash on it not doing.


----------



## Wondermikie (Apr 14, 2006)

mrdemon said:


> ...fook knows who did that mag test must have had the wind behind them in that 350Z lol...


Hmm I thought that too, but thinking about it, the 350Z will do 100mph in 3rd 'cos it's really tall geared so I reckon that'll make a bit of a difference in the time. Still seems too fast though :roll:



mrdemon said:


> ...I do hope the TTS can do 12's but as it stands atm I would bet hard cash on it not doing.


OK I'll have a tenner, charity of your choice (or mine :lol: ) for under 13.0 secs, in any mag, including Car and Driver though :wink:


----------



## Arne (Dec 13, 2006)

mrdemon said:


> speedo's are well out at 100 mph
> 
> maybe even 10Mph out
> 
> ...


I tested mine at the autobahn, and with 270 km/h on the digital speedo, the GPS read 256 km/h - which is only 14 km/h or 8.75 mph diff at 169 mph.... :wink:


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

257andy said:


> sorry, tags?


Tags, track names/info displayed on the display. It just says Track 1 etc.


----------



## Guest (Jan 24, 2008)

Toshiba said:


> 257andy said:
> 
> 
> > sorry, tags?
> ...


Tags.










Dags.


----------



## TTRTWO (Dec 9, 2006)

Remember that many US magazines apparently do tests one up with next to no fuel wheres most UK mags are two up with a fullish tank - that's 100-150kg difference.


----------



## Guest (Jan 24, 2008)

TTRTWO said:


> Remember that many US magazines apparently do tests one up with next to no fuel wheres most UK mags are two up with a fullish tank - that's 100-150kg difference.


How big is your fuel tank?

Not 200 litres surely?

Pretty sure they do the test with a single driver.


----------



## conneem (Nov 4, 2006)

Let's not forget the other german "coupe" the TTS is going to be compared to, the 135i.

Which will have a lower price than the TTS also.


----------



## sane eric (Jul 19, 2007)

DUO3 NAN said:


> Dags.


PMSL - just reminded me of the scene in Snatch "Oh, dogs. Sure, I like dags. I like caravans more. "


----------



## TTRTWO (Dec 9, 2006)

DUO3 NAN said:


> TTRTWO said:
> 
> 
> > Remember that many US magazines apparently do tests one up with next to no fuel wheres most UK mags are two up with a fullish tank - that's 100-150kg difference.
> ...


I was meaning a passenger at 60-90kg and fuel at 40-60 litres.


----------



## Weatherman (Sep 8, 2007)

conneem said:


> Let's not forget the other german "coupe" the TTS is going to be compared to, the 135i.
> 
> Which will have a lower price than the TTS also.


Good point, the 135i is a fine car. Yes, the TT(S) is a better peice of design, both inside and out, but having seen the 1 coupe in M-Sport trim in the metal it's got some charm and definitely harks back to smaller BMWs of old.


----------



## Rogue (Jun 15, 2003)

Well, I've amended my spec with the dealer now, and this will (probably!) be my final spec:

TTS Coupe with S-Tronic
Ibis White / Magma Red
19" 5-spoke "Star" alloys
Electric folding and auto dimming mirrors
Tyre Pressure Monitor
Sat Nav Plus
Bose
Cruise Control
iPod link

Total: Â£38,545


----------



## Guest (Feb 5, 2008)

Rogue said:


> Well, I've amended my spec with the dealer now, and this will (probably!) be my final spec:
> 
> TTS Coupe with S-Tronic
> Ibis White / Magma Red
> ...


Now the big wait.
You'll not regret the satnav +, but the ipod connection will piss you off no end.
Apparently denison are releasing a connector that shows tags on rns-e, might be worth the wait, as the ipod connector is an easy retro-fit, and in the mean time you'll have you din socket to plug it into free of charge.?


----------



## Rogue (Jun 15, 2003)

DUO3 NAN said:


> Now the big wait.
> You'll not regret the satnav +, but the ipod connection will piss you off no end.
> Apparently denison are releasing a connector that shows tags on rns-e, might be worth the wait, as the ipod connector is an easy retro-fit, and in the mean time you'll have you din socket to plug it into free of charge.?


You're probably right, but for the sake of Â£150 I'm not too fussed.

Rogue


----------



## Guest (Feb 5, 2008)

Rogue said:


> DUO3 NAN said:
> 
> 
> > Now the big wait.
> ...


The denison will probably be released before you get your car, if its not, just get them to retro fit it before you pick it up.

Not tags on the Audi version Rogue.


----------



## Rogue (Jun 15, 2003)

It's pretty shocking that Audi haven't managed to get one working with tags.
I've still got a few months before I'll have to finalise the spec, so I'll keep an eye out for developments on the Denison front 8)

Rogue



DUO3 NAN said:


> Rogue said:
> 
> 
> > DUO3 NAN said:
> ...


----------

